# Howdens Of Larne



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

This Is A Firm Of Coal Importers Based In Larne Whom Ihave Just Discovered Operated Their Own Vessels. Could Anyone Help With Some Info Cheers Mac.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning mac1,there is a fleet list for Howdens in the book,British Shipping Fleets Vol 2.ISBN 978-1-901703-22-1.Twenty +vessels,then the amalgamation with J.Kelly in the 1950s.Ted


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for that ted. ididnt know they were taken over by kellys.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Mac1,Kellys took over Howdens in 1952,the 4 ships they had at that time;
CARNDUFF 1910/257g
STRAIDE 1917/326g
GRACEHILL 1918/425g
FINVOY 1920/374g None were renamed by Kellys.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Mac, from Lloyds register 1943/44
Reg office 
Dunlance street. Larne
GRACEHILL 142482
CARNDUFF 129633
STRAIDE 136360
FINVOY 142499
FALAVEE 142476 18 338GRT
DROMAINE136363 17 234 GRT

Roger


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Ted And Roger For Your Help On This.iam Trying To Get As Much Info As Possible On Aman Ihave Previously Posted On.apparently Captain Leo Mc Court Dsc Worked For Howdens Prior To Going To Richard Hughes And Wallace Rose.just Today Iwas Speaking To Another Newry Seafarer Captain Kenneth Hollywood Ex B And I Line.he Told Me His Father Charles Served Aboard Ss Cornish Rose During Ww2.its A Small World Indeed.


----------



## dorrien rose (Feb 21, 2007)

The Dromaine was sold to the East Downshire ciompany of Dundrum .


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

would the dromaine hve become downshire? what became of it?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mac 1 said:


> would the dromaine hve become downshire? what became of it?


DROMAINE (1917 - 1945) 
O.N. 136363. 234g. 83n. 112.9 x 21.1 x 8.9 feet.
C.2-cyl. (14” & 30” x 22”) engine made by the shipbuilder.36 rhp. 
6.1917: Completed by A. Jeffrey & Company Ltd, Alloa (Yard No. 18) for Howden Bros. (W. J. R. Harbinson, manager).
22.8.1921: Owners restyled as Howden Bros. Ltd., (same manager).
29.6.1933: Restyled as Howdens Ltd., (same manager).
1945: Sold to the East Downshire Steamship Company Ltd., Dundrum, Ireland. 
1948: Sold to Cyclades Steamship Company Ltd., (Voight & Maguire (Chartering) Ltd., managers), Liverpool, and renamed PANTACRATOR P.
1950: Sold to Wadsworth Lighterage & Coaling Company Ltd., Liverpool, converted into a derrick barge, and renamed LADY KATE.
11.1962: Arrived at Preston for demolition by T. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield.
2.1963: Demolition commenced.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks bill for taking the time to post that detailed infor mation. east down shire coal co were based in dundrum co down home of comedian paddy kielty.dorrien rose tells me his father sailed with them after his time with hughes of liverpool.by the waywas cornish rose one of the ships richard hughes took over from cornish traders?best regards mac.


----------

